# Forum Russian Discussion in Other Languages Deutsch  My Russian and your German

## Шарапоff

Hi everone! 
My name is Alex. I'm a native Russian speaker. Plus I fluently speak English. I've been looking for a native German speaker who could help me with German. And of course I'm ready to help them with Russian / English. Feel free to contact me  ::

----------


## eisenherz

hallo Alex 
meine Muttersprache ist Deutsch; ich helfe gern soweit es mir moeglich ist.

----------


## Шарапоff

Hallo! I sent you a private message. Check your Inbox  ::

----------

